# for those who recovered-please replay



## ella (Jul 29, 2010)

my houseband has dp/dr for six years now... that is a long time of suffering, long talks, me trying to animinate him to keep going.. We get to the point that he can live with that,but he has his bad days.I was able to find a lot of answers for his questions on this forum, so thanks for you posts (especially you who recovered).
So now we have a question for those who recoverd: does everyone who is saffering from dp/dr slowly get better, no meather hw long they are suffering, or it can get hnonicle so they do not fully recovered? does everyone who is suffering recover?


----------



## spierdalaj (Jul 20, 2010)

I think everyone who suffers from DP can recover. It's all in the hands of the sufferer. You just gotta believe that you can do it.









Everyone _can_ recover, doesn't mean everyone will.


----------



## DeadManWalkin (Jul 28, 2010)

ella said:


> my houseband has dp/dr for six years now... that is a long time of suffering, long talks, me trying to animinate him to keep going.. We get to the point that he can live with that,but he has his bad days.I was able to find a lot of answers for his questions on this forum, so thanks for you posts (especially you who recovered).
> So now we have a question for those who recoverd: does everyone who is saffering from dp/dr slowly get better, no meather hw long they are suffering, or it can get hnonicle so they do not fully recovered? does everyone who is suffering recover?


I haven't fully recovered but i believe i am getting there. The main things that helped me were...

-Understanding what it is.

Your brain is strung out from anxiety or stress or both. Think of it as your brain is tired and out of energy to focus just like your muscles become tired after a long run. Think of anxiety or stress as a long run. You will not recover until you get rid of stress and anxiety. To do this you must be at peace with your dp, and understand it is not a bad thing. Although it is very hard to deal with, stressing it only makes it worse. You must not focus on it or feed it.

-Being healthy

I recommend taking vitamins twice a day. I have been taking Vitamins D-3 and B-12 to bring up the health of my nervous system, i.e. my brain and such. I have also been taking 5-HTP or L-Tryptophan(both are similiar, L-Tryptophan seems to work better). This helps to create and boost the levels of serotonin in your brain. It will not work right away it will take a few weeks, but the difference is very noticeable in how you feel. Being happy is a giant part in relieving your DP. However, if your on anti-depressans or an ssri, DO NOT take 5-htp or L-Tryptophan. They will react terribly in your system and give you an overload of serotonin called serotonin syndrome, which can be fatal.
But i do recommend your husband starts taking these vitamins and tryptophan supplements immediately.

And last but not least...

-Exercise daily

This will not only distract you from DP, but create chemical flow in your brain which will make you somewhat happier.
At first exercise can seem to do no improvement and even be a struggle but once you work it into a regular routine it helps a lot.

I give my best to you and wish your husband good luck. And remember it can be hard but positive thinking and reinforcement can do wonders for your DP.

Oh and one more thing. here is a link which might help. I know it helped me to just read this page, however, if you want to go through with the treatment i am sure it would help alot.
I didnt do it because i can't afford it. but if you can it could be the answer

http://www.depersonalizationtreatment.com/dptest.html


----------



## DeadManWalkin (Jul 28, 2010)

ALso make sure your husband reads this and not just you, because reassuring you wont help him at all


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

everyone who has DP/DR is 100% capable of recovery. i have fully recovered and i can testify to the fact that it was tough. it took a lot of patience and acceptance. ultimately i had to move on. the key to defeating DP/DR is to forget about it and get going with your life. DP/DR is great at making itself your main focus. it's important that he learns to push it aside and walk right past it without looking back. the ones who have not recovered simply have not been able to do that, in spite of their efforts. something that might help is setting a series of short term goals that are completely unrelated to DP/DR, and also will not provoke DP/DR. social activities helped me a lot. things like going out to the bars with friends, or movies. granted they were uncomfortable at first, but the more i did them the more comfortable i got until they became part of my safe zone. i did things like this and pushed the envelope more and more until i was comfortable everywhere. then the anxiety wasn't an issue. once i did all this i was able to forget about how i felt easier. the more i forgot about the way i was feeling the less i felt DP/DR obviously. the less attention i gave it, the less it existed. ulitmately living this way with the addition of certain supplements is how i recovered. i'm sure he can do it too.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

I firmly believe that exercise, diet, socializing, and sleep were the keys to my recovery. I also take vitamins, work, and go to school. Staying busy while being healthy and getting CONSISTENT sleep is very important. Also, work your brain in new ways (learn a language or instrument!).


----------

